# Canned Baked Beans



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Had some left over homemade baked beans from our CERT picnic.

So, I canned em!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Is it true that you have canned everything except ice?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I still got a few projects up my sleave!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Are you kidding? OldCootHillbilly can make a perfect martini, can it, put it on a shelf for 7 years, open it and pour it into a cocktail glass still cold with a perfectly fresh olive still floating in it. 

I make bbq baked beans with smoked sausage and brisket in it. Bet that would be perfect for canning. Now I just need that canner!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Make and can your own "baked beans".

Sentry, I'd love to see your tried and true recipe


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I could use a good baked bean recipe as well. (hint-hint)

I've been pestering my brother, who is a chef, for a couple years to send me his recipe. Still waiting.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

bought a 100# of navy beans. sure could use a good recipe for baked beans and then yea gonna can them. Recipe anyone? Nothing dry like the Boston Baked Beans out of a can. I like mine sort of sloppy with bacon.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Baked Beans

55 oz can Bush's Original Baked Beans
45 oz Red Beans With juice
30 oz Pinto Beans Drained
15 oz Black Beans With juice
1/4 Cup Dark Brown Sugar
1 Tbl Garlic Powder
1 Tbl Onion Powder
2 Tbl Worechestershire Sauce
2 lbs Maple Bacon
1/4 Cup Molasses

Mix tagether well, simmer fer at least 2 hours in a cast iron pot. Stir ever now an again.

I sell lots a these fer picnics an campin. Goes real well with BBQ!

If yer gonna can em, I'd just bring em ta a low boil so everthin mixes well an then can em. Don't wan't mushy beans!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is my recipe. We call it "Meaty Beans" because we only make it when we have lots of left over beef brisket, grilled brats or other meats. And it is important to note that I really do not measure any ingredients, I cook by taste and experience. If I don't dirty at least a dozen spoons then I don't feel like I did my family justice. This is really not a side dish, it's a meal!


12 slices thick cut bacon (1/2 cooked & 1/2 raw)
2-3 Brats or smoked sausage, sliced 
8-10 oz Beef (roast, brisket, etc.), chopped
1 (large) yellow onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
3 (16 oz) cans Pork-n-Beans
1 (16 oz) can great Northern beans, drained
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
1-2 TBSP Worcestershire sauce
1 TBSP yellow mustard
1/2-1 TBSP garlic powder
1/2-1 TBSP onion powder
Tabasco sauce (optional)
Cayenne Pepper (optional)
Liquid smoke (should be smokey!)
Salt & Pepper 

I fry half the bacon in a pan, remove and crumble. Cook the chopped onion and minced garlic in the bacon grease just until it is translucent. Then I chop up the raw bacon. Pour beans into a crock pot or kettle or whatever. Add onions, garlic and both cooked (do not add raw bacon yet). Cook on low, never let them bubble or boil. 

Chop or slice all of your left over meats. I usually use a combination of beef brisket, smoked sausage and chopped up ground beef patties or pork loin, but really the sky is the limit. I think you need at least 2-3 different meats. Add to the beans and stir.

Add in the seasoning ingredients. Taste. Add more. Taste again. Add more. Taste. Repeat. It should be bold and very smokey with a just noticeable sweet taste. I also like to add some Tabasco and cayenne pepper to give it a little bite, but that is of course optional. When it is 95% perfect, then I add the raw bacon.

Since I make it in the crock pot I just set it to low and walk away, returning to stir often. I usually make it 3-4 hours or so before I plan on eating it. When the raw bacon is cooked I taste it again and add whatever seasoning I feel is lacking. Usually more brown sugar and liquid smoke, but again we all have different tastes.


----------

